# Blades'nBits Damaged case 30pc bit set



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Blades 'nBits has a pretty good deal goin on 1/2" shank bits - 30 pc set with damaged case - If you don't care about the case, might be a way to stock up for 1.50/bit US - pretty good assortment.

http://www.bladesnbits.com/category164.ihtml


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes Blades n' Bits has very good assortments. I highly reccommend them.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Just a quick follow-up ... the 30 bit damaged case set I ordered landed already about 5 days quicker than they said it would - only "damage" to the case was a little bit of splotchy finish in some spots (no worse than one of MY normal finish jobs!!) - we'll see how they cut, but look very similar to some of the Woodline bits I have in terms of carbide thickness and polishing - bearings are sealed.

OK, used a few last night - 1/2"flush, 1/2" 45chamfer, and 3/8" roundover - and I'm satisfied.


----------

